# people with IBS-C not on zelnorm



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

Im really curious about the poeple with IBS-C who are not on Zelnorm.Is it because you've never tried it??It didn't work for you??Side effects??Personally my body couldnt handle the Zelnorm, i got the worst headaches, nausea, backpain, and it didnt seem to be helping much i still had bloating. I never got diarahea, and it gave me bowel movements, but they were full of painful cramping. After a month, i gave up. I felt sick all the time. I keep reading all thee posts about how Zelnorm worked for all these people. It makes me think that maybe i didnt try hard enough. Anyway, just curious as to why some people arent on it. I think i remember reading somewhere it works on 85% of people with IBS, but i could be totally off. Angela


----------



## lk (Aug 28, 1999)

Hi Angela, I have never tried it. I am able to manage my IBS C with Magnesium. Although its not perfect I am more comfortable using natural methods (if possible) to treat my IBS. If my problems get worse one day, I will consider trying Zelnorm. Also, I hear a lot of people having similar symptoms to yours and it doesn't sound like its such a prefect solution either - especially since the drug is still in its early stages.Linda


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Same reactions,i'm off.


----------



## rlo (Jun 3, 2001)

I, too, couldn't tolerate the side effects of Zelnorm. I got horrendous migraines along with nausea and extreme dizziness. I envy the people who can take it. It certainly wasn't for me.Take care.Renee'


----------



## lizbeth (Nov 14, 2002)

I tried Zelnorm and had the worst painful cramping ever. I tried it for a week and then reduced the dosage but still could not tolerate the pain.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Zelnorm has helped me immensely but it 's not a cure all. Seems to me my IBS still waxes and wanes although not anywhere near the extreme I am used to. For the past few days I've had small BMs and bloating and gas. But, if this were 3 years ago I'd be going a week with nothing so Zelnorm is definetly better than nothing.


----------



## 20708 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've never tried Zelnorm, nor has my gastro guy recommended it for me. Don't know why. Would it have something to do with no gall bladder?


----------



## 22600 (Apr 7, 2005)

I have never tried Zelnorm because my GP, and Gastroentologist have never mentioned it. On this website is the first I have ever heard of it...could this be because i am from the UK?What is this? Is it a laxative, and if so is it an osmotic one, or one that wont cause dependance or damage?


----------



## 16138 (Jun 4, 2005)

I tried it way before it hit the mass market. It did absolutely nothing for me. I still did not go to the bathroom!!!


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

It worked great for me, but gave me insomnia at every dosage. That killed it. I'm C&D, C predominant, it that's any help.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

i've been on Zelnorm for a week now...i've had no effects whatsoever...how long does it take in general to have an effect?


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Shado,A quick answer is that Zelnorm is supposed to trigger a receptor site in the gut for serotonin. 95% of the serotonin in the body is in the gut. Novartis is the drug company. If you want more info, you could google their website. I think the biggest risk to Zelnorm is it can affect the gallbladder, but they don't know for sure since alot of people with IBS tend to also have gallbladder problems. They just know several people in the trials also had gallbladder problems. It's not a laxative. Hope this helps.


----------



## 16214 (Jun 17, 2005)

I too tried Zelnorm but I was either going to the bathroom or felt like I had to go to the bathroom every minute of everyday - I could only take it for 3 days before quitting. I tried twice, even. I heard after the first week or so it should get better, but I rather not have found out. It was too disruptive and painful.


----------



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you for all the responses. I envy the people who's bodies are able to tolerate it as well. I wish i could.CB,I've heard tons of different things, one woman on this board i remember saID it took 2 months before it started working for her. Typically im not sure, but they say diarhea in 1st few weeks is a common side effect so i'm assuming it's suppose to start working in the first week. Talk to your doctor. Maybe he'll adjust the dose.Angela


----------



## pinupgirl1948 (Aug 6, 2003)

I tried it and it did nothing for me,though i really did not give it a fair chance.I only stayed on it for a few days,got impatient and went off of it.


----------



## 18905 (Jun 20, 2005)

Hello everyone, I knew to this group and i have IBS-C. I been on Zelnorm for about two months and it somewhat works. For the people who had extreme side effects, why dont you try taking less dosages, fewer times a week. I take the Zelnorm pill twice a week (every sunday + wednseday) and on those days I go to the bathroom a few times. Although I still get my constipation attacks, Zelnorm has been somewhat of a help. If you have any question, post them.


----------



## 18910 (Apr 11, 2005)

I took Zelnorm for several months and I ended up having to take it three times a day. It worked for a while, but then I found the solution for my IBS-C. I changed my diet and my IBS-C went away until now...that was 8 months ago. I think the problem might be my body getting use to two need medications. I started on Yasmin (birth control) about a month ago and about two weeks ago I started on Zoloft. I think these two medications are causing the constipation.


----------



## NinaAngela (Mar 4, 2005)

pharmrep, If you don't mind me asking, what was the diet you went on that helped your IBS-C?? I also used to take yasmin. It definately caused constipation for me. I remember how much better i felt when i stopped. As for zoloft, it didnt constipate me in fact it did the total opposite. Angela


----------



## 20208 (Jul 5, 2005)

Used zelnorm for about a year, worked at first, then stopped


----------



## 21316 (Jul 7, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Shado:I have never tried Zelnorm because my GP, and Gastroentologist have never mentioned it. On this website is the first I have ever heard of it...could this be because i am from the UK?What is this? Is it a laxative, and if so is it an osmotic one, or one that wont cause dependance or damage?


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

I tried Zelnorm for several months..at first I found it helped some. But then it just stopped... It is expensive, and I take lots of other meds so didn't see any point in using it...other methods have been just as successful, or not successful for me. I didn't have any bad side effects from what I can remember.. Dianne


----------



## 22390 (Jul 16, 2005)

i was on Zelnorm for 3 months and it didnt do a thing for me either it didnt help with the potty room or the pain in my gutt i guess i was one of the few that the drug wasnt going to help with


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I never took it but my IBS alternates so I dont think I am an appropriate candidate for it and my gastro has never suggested it.


----------



## no_va (Feb 20, 2001)

At first, it worked great! I was making poo regularly, which made me happy. But after a few months, it stopped working for me. The other downside is that it gave me *horrendous* amounts of gas. Since I'm a leaky gasser, that's a really problematic side effect.


----------



## 13600 (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi: I am a really constipated person (once a week to once every 2 weeks). Took one zelnorm, an bang - just like I drank a fleet oral solution. Even though I was empty, it felt like I still had to go - for hours, really bad, but nothing. I dropped the dose, nothing came out, but I had the feeling of going real bad, so I stopped.Glad to hear it helps for some.


----------



## alfonsotexas (Sep 23, 2002)

I tried it for 10 days. That was all I could take. Constant cramps, bloating even worse than usual (something I didnâ€™t think possible). I did have BMâ€™s, but nothing was worth that much suffering. I think women have better luck with Zelnorm.


----------



## 20257 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hasn't really done anything for me (I've been taking it twice a day for two months)My pharamacist said it takes three to four months to reach full potency.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I used to take Zelnorm, but it didn't work on me. Guess I'm one of the 15% that it doesnt work on. What a waste of money for me.


----------

